# Plate from Privy dig...as good as new( Almost)



## woodswalker (Jun 14, 2010)

Glued my plate back together....doesn't look to bad....Now I just wonder how old it is????
   My mom has some similar, I thought those were old until I looked at the back and saw that they were dishwasher safe...so hers aren't really old at all...
  All this one has on the back is a little stamp that says England Willow...


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 14, 2010)

The rest of the bottles from the privy dig and my blob top I dug awhile back.....Didn't have time for individual photos and the lighting was bad last night when I finished up so I'll post those later on sometime!


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 14, 2010)

Another view...Just a last minute place I could find to put them....I'm always changing stuff around in the house So they probably won't be there long....and never mind the rocks...couldn't find anything else to hold the plate still and I have PLENTY of rocks all over the house from my beach combing...

  Thanks for looking!! Amanda~


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello Amanda,

 Nicely done. It sure looks good on your shelf. Here's a bit of information on the Willow Pattern,





 and a bit more.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks surfaceone....I will check it out!!! 
   I was pretty pleased it turned out looking as good as it does..[]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a large number of privy dug bowls and plates, including yellow and mocha ware. All are routinely used and run through the dishwasher, and none have been harmed by doing so. The old materials are every bit as durables as the more recent stuff. This is especially true of ironstone. if it can survive 160+ yrs in a pit, it can be cleaned and continue to be used as intended.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 15, 2010)

I just finished reading the story behind the Willow Pattern....What a beautiful and tragic love story it was[]  Oh and my exact plate is on the site to...how cool is that?[]
   I guess it also goes to say that they just don't make things the way they used to!! half the stuff thats supposed to be dishwasher safe never lasts!! I don't have a dishwasher anyway...never have seen the point. We have one at work and no one ever wants to load it or empty it....and then when you do all the dishes are still half dirty even tho they've been run thru the wash already or they come out with crusty little white spots every where[:'(] LOL[] I guess I'm a little more like my mom than I thought!


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 15, 2010)

NICE FINDS AND GREAT JOB ON THE PLATE, I HAVE A PLATE I DUG WHOLE FROM A DUMP A FEW YEARS AGO ALWAYS WONDERED WHY SOMEONE WOULD THROW AWAY A PERFECTLY GOOD PLATE, BUT IM GLAD THEY DID LOL!!!


----------



## justanolddigger (Jun 17, 2010)

> mocha ware. All are routinely used and run through the dishwasher, and none have been harmed by doing so. The old materials are every bit as durables as the more recent stuff. This is especially true of ironstone. if it can survive 160+ yrs in a pit, it can be cleaned and continue to be used as intended.
> 
> _____________________________


 My digging partner has a complete line of "privy ware" that he uses everyday, good to hear someone else uses this stuff also!
 Bill


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 17, 2010)

It's very cool to put stuff back in use,but while growing up, My Mom had a full time ceramic shop,.....and from being around the stuff, I learned that alot of early glazes contained a LOT of lead,...just some food for thought. (No pun intended)[]          Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 18, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: woodswalker
> 
> I don't have a dishwasher anyway...never have seen the point. We have one at work and no one ever wants to load it or empty it....and then when you do all the dishes are still half dirty even tho they've been run thru the wash already or they come out with crusty little white spots every where[:'(] LOL[] I guess I'm a little more like my mom than I thought!


 
 Must be an old dishwasher.  I would kill for one!  I cook and bake a lot and it would save me a lot of time, energy and space.  A dishwasher uses less water than washing a ton of dishes by hand and if it's a good one, is a lot more sanitary and works well.  I guess what I'm trying to say is, I want a dishwasher.  I've already heard the joke, "Yeah, but we already have one"[][][]  

 Nice willow ware, btw.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 18, 2010)

I feel for ya Lauren...I love to bake and cook as well...
   The dishwasher here is pretty nice but when you have 6 or 7 guys just piling stuff in it....its not going to work so well lol! I guess Im lucky because my Chris usually takes care the dishes...I work and cook, he can do the dishes!!( Unless I want it done a certain way)
 That plate did turn out great and looks good in my display....and the romantic story/fable behind it was beautiful ~
     Amanda


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2010)

I like that setup[][]


----------



## thegrammarfairy (Nov 5, 2010)

ooooh, Spode!

 Probably made between 1890, when the McKinley Tariff act passed, requiring that imported china be marked with the country of origin, and 1921, when the words "Made In" were added to the required marking.

 your pal,
 The Grammar Fairy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 5, 2010)

That's cool, this is one of my first finds. Circa 1970 (my dig, no idea of age). I glued it and use it. It's marked, among other things, "Semi China" so it's not quite China? I gotta look that up. Grammar fairy, don't pick on me, OK.


----------



## Lordbud (Nov 5, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> I have a large number of privy dug bowls and plates, including yellow and mocha ware. All are routinely used and run through the dishwasher, and none have been harmed by doing so. The old materials are every bit as durables as the more recent stuff. This is especially true of ironstone. if it can survive 160+ yrs in a pit, it can be cleaned and continue to be used as intended.


 
 Pretty amazing. I'm one who would never even attempt using an old piece. But then it's not like these are calendar plates with gold leaf around the edge...or gold paint...[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 5, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> I have a large number of privy dug bowls and plates, including yellow and mocha ware. All are routinely used and run through the dishwasher, and none have been harmed by doing so. The old materials are every bit as durables as the more recent stuff. This is especially true of ironstone. if it can survive 160+ yrs in a pit, it can be cleaned and continue to be used as intended.


 
 Cal I hope you ran it through 100 times lol you would never see we eating off a plate from a pit.I do drink out of a green 70s squat,it was near mint when I dug it no sickness no scratches.It looks likes it tumbled.I washed the lip off 100 times[8D]


----------



## div2roty (Nov 5, 2010)

> early glazes contained a LOT of lead


 
 true, for stuff like yelloware and the like, they say not to eat anything with liquid, or heat off of one.  You could use a yelloware bowl with a napkin in it for bread or something.


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 5, 2010)

hey red...do you know how you turn your dishwasher into a snowblower?

 give her a shovel...lol   sorry  greg


----------



## rockbot (Nov 8, 2010)

We have a dish washer that we never use. Thats what kids are for![]
 All jokes aside, with a large family a dish washer is useless. Most people in Hawaii don't use them not to mention a lot of the cleaning agents are pretty hard on the environment.
 In my house everyone washes their own dishes and does their own laundry.

 Nice plate by the way![]


----------



## thegrammarfairy (Nov 8, 2010)

What other markings does it have?

 I'd happily look it up myself, or give you links to some web sites if you'd prefer.

 Boy, there's nothing like finding all the pieces.  My dear husband is the digger and I'm the research and reconstruction arm...I absolutely love putting together not only the two or ten or twenty shards that once were a mixing bowl or a pressed-glass compote, but also the history of the house and its former owners, their life stories, the old newspaper ads with their inflated claims, etc.  Gives me a picture of the past that you just don't get in school books....of course I could do without the, shall we say, up close and personal insights into the 19th-c. diet...  

 TGF


----------



## kwalker (Dec 20, 2010)

I hate to bring up an old thread but I saw your first picture here and something came back to me. Sunday I had the urge to dig a little at a dump I've been working on. I remember pulling out half a cup with handle and all and saying "well this looks really nice. Kind of Asian looking." and put it at the top of the pit. The cup has the same three column building that your plate does and is also the same color. Now that I think about it, I've pulled maybe 5 or 6 shards of the same type. Small world I guess. Like I said, looking at your picture shook a lightbulb on in my head []


----------



## thegrammarfairy (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh, I love it when my husband finds a bottle from the same product, or a piece of china in the same pattern, as he's found elsewhere.  It makes the past as real as the present in yet another way: two families got their medicines at the same pharmacy, or the department store sold two sets of the same china pattern, or the working stiffs all drank the same brew.

 Blue willow is/was one of the most popular china patterns of all time, along with Fiestaware, Moss Rose, Tea Leaf, and the good old Wheat Pattern.  (If you've dug more than 3 privies, I know you've seen the Wheat Pattern, or the Wheat and Hops variation.)  Half the firms in existence made either shameless knockoffs (especially the older ones) or patterns that obviously were meant to cash in on the popularity of the original (as with Fiesta).  : )

 TGF


----------

